# [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets at Golden State Warriors



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*@*

*(0-1)/(0-0)*


When/Where:
*Wednesday, October 28, 10:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Curry / Ellis / Jackson / Turiaf / Biedrins*


_*Preview*_


> Stephen Jackson has openly talked about his desire to be traded to a contending team, but a day before the Golden State Warriors opened their 2009-10 season, the outspoken swingman was saying all the right things.
> 
> Jackson and the Warriors look to bounce back from a disappointing 2008-09 campaign and a summer of discontent when they host the Houston Rockets on Wednesday night.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Back-2-back?
With both team playing small ball.:thinking2:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Down 10 at the half. Scola and Landry can't do **** when they're double-teamed. Andersen is the only one I've seen do something in the post. His turnaround jumper is money.

Ariza with 18 pts but 6-15 from the field.

Oh, and the Warriors are shooting 52%. Ugh


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Tied game. =)


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Scola is shutting me up. 17 pts


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

AB with a beautiful lay up. Rockets 75-71!!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I love Chuck hayes, AB and Scola. they are literally carrying the team right now.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The Rockets haven't played such a fun brand of basketball since forever. Add to the fact that our rotation is filled with role players makes this a sweet season whenever we win.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

First win!! 
108-107


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice win. Happy to see Ariza have a good game. Scola and Brooks were great in that key 3rd quarter. They were on fire to start.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Typical fourth quater meltdown, but nontheless it's a great win.:champagne:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Houston 108, Golden State 107*
> 
> This was truly a fun one to watch.
> 
> ...


[BDL] Behind The Box Score


----------

